# Player seeking Players/GMs IN Chicago



## oocybum (Sep 2, 2004)

I live in the city on the west side and want to get started on a live, table top, pizza eating, weekly campaign.  I want to find a spot in the city, start with new characters.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 2, 2004)

Check out the thread Chicago area gamer looking for a good group 
or follow the Game Day thread in my sig.


----------



## oocybum (Sep 4, 2004)

*nothing in particular*

i saw these and the problem is that i want to have the game in chicago not in summit or orland park or gurnee, nothing against those games but i travel out to the suburbs to work everyday and i want to be able to stay close to home on the game night


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi ya-

There are a few of us on the northside of chicago trying to get a game up and going monday evening in the ravenswood area. If you want to chime in on getting involved please e-mail me at:

scott.holst@us.army.mil


Scott


----------



## Oz_Doom (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm new to Chicago and have been looking for a game to join as well.  I live on the North side and would prefer something on weeknights in the city.  You can e-mail me at handleychic3@aol.com


Pat


----------



## oocybum (Sep 6, 2004)

It seems like wednesdays are going to be the best for me during the week or saturdays.


----------

